# Thinking about getting a cnc router



## d2mcpherson (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to set a home wood shop with a cnc router to start producing personaized signs, artistic boxes etc. Would you recommend a Carvewright, Shark or some other entry level router?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard and let us know what you buy and why? All of us have entertained the idea of buying one of those machines.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI David

I would recommend the Carvewright,, software is a BIG deal..it runs the machine and it's easy to get it down unlike most of the CNC machines..

drop in what you want to make and get the job done easy ...



=========






d2mcpherson said:


> I would like to set a home wood shop with a cnc router to start producing personaized signs, artistic boxes etc. Would you recommend a Carvewright, Shark or some other entry level router?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums David.


----------



## mgnagy (Apr 9, 2009)

I just joined the forum, so I'm new like you. I am pleased to see routerforums has a section for the CarveWright and systems like it. I love my CW to death and the things that you're talking about making are easy as pie. I've seen guitars people have built with this thing and while it's beyond me, the software has me convinced that if I put my mind to it there isn't anything I couldn't figure out. 

Welcome David, ask me any questions about the CW. I can post some of my finished projects too if you'd like.


----------



## supershingler (Nov 8, 2008)

for a home workshop i think a carvewright is your answer. ive had one almost a year and im going to order no.2 in the next couple of weeks
if you want to see what you can do with one chece out their forum.
with a little imagination you can produce about anything.

there is a little bit of a learning curve with any cnc but if you start slow and work your way into it you will have nothing but fun.

but be warned you will lose sleep after you get hooked dreaming up what your next project will be

good luck


kendall


----------



## Woodprof (Jul 28, 2009)

We are developing a web based sign design system for reducing the initial investment in software and learning. See some of the sign designed using this system in my gallery.

Cheers
Woodprof


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings David and welcome to the router forums,


----------



## Woodprof (Jul 28, 2009)

If I may be bold enough to ask...What do you plan to use the CNC router for?


----------

